# Frozen Bait and BW in Mrytle Beach



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im getting ready to order some bait for the spring for my work and was wondering what anybody would like to see at BW, i have cigar minnows, shrimp, squid, sardines, mullet and clams on the list, anybody use or need anything more than that, i do still have plenty ballyhoo so no need to order them


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Frozen sand fleas. There is a place in Cherry Grove i buy them from by the pint. Real nice b/c its hard to find them in MB with all the beach renurishment. Great for pompano, black and red drum as well as bull whitin and the occasional sheepshead. Would make a great bait to sell. Dont know where the guy gets them but sells them by the pint and they are frozen.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Btw,


What does BW stand for?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

boaters world, i can get frozen sand fleas, but might just order a few and see how they sell


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds good. Where is the boaters world again?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

right behind sams club off 17


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay, gotcha. Didnt know they sold bait there. Do you sell fishing gear as well?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

:fishing: yup fishing gear as well, i spend most of my pay check on fishing gear, we have frozen bait and tons of gulp, i think last time i put it out we had about 80 different kinds of gulp


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

cool. Ill have to swing by there next time im down.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i would like some larger mullets, the finger mullets are fine for some stuff but i like to find 8-10 inchers for grouper fishing. 

where on 17 is the sam's? i usually stay down at lakewood cg.

cheers
jerry


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sams is on 10th ave, if you have every seen the lowes near broadway at the beach , or target, we are on the opposite side of that shopping center

i will try n see if i can get larger ones, what about using cigar minnows for grouper, i no alot of ppl like to use them


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

OK,

that's a long way from where i stay. I'll have to venture up there sometime. 

alot of people use the cigar minnows i like the large mullet because the b-liners don;t nip away at them. they stay on the hook better too. work great for me. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am in there from time to time. b86 when do you work?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i usally work on thursday and sunday(were closed this sunday for inverntory) , i work at other times to but usualy thursday and sunday are on the schdeule for me. im the young looking guy with kinda shaggy hair
if your ever looking for anything i can always see what we can do to get it, i cant mess with prices much but like to help as much as possible in finding things

-Bryan


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I like to browse  all the time in all shops to do with fishing. Might need some swivels or something. Just wanted to know when I might run into ya.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

hope to see you some time


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

are you ordering for the BW in Murrell's Inlet?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

nope theyorder there own stuff but if u go in n ask them if they can carry something im sure they will try 2 get it in 4 ya

i ordered all the bait 4 my store yesterday should b in next week


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the bait finally came in today
we have frozen
sand fleas
shrimp
small, medium and horse ballyhoo
squid
finger mullet
chum 
and 
spanish sardines


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish i knew of that store before. Had a hard time today trying to catch fish on plastics. Do you guys sell live bait as well? what are the store hours of this place.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

nah we dont sell live bait on frozen stuff
2morrow we are open 10-5
monday -sat 9-7
in the middle of march we got back to 9-9


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

What would you suggest for some good shark fishing. I need to get some pullage on my polls.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

cut mullet and or squid should work this time of year
i will be using cut mullet on wensday if i go


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah i am going to try and get out tomorrow so i will have to stop by the store to pick up some bait. A friend and I are looking to get out a couple more times this week as well.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

its hit or miss this time of year but if u can get into them its awesome, even a 2 fter puts up a good fight


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah thats what i keep hearing. I graduate april 21st so i hope i get into some fish before then. I think i might be cutting it close.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i believe u will get into some sharks b4 then and hopefully some reds


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I am loosing faith on the reds.. I think it is just to hard to fish for them without a boat. But the sharks sound like a good idea.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Mullet Madness said:


> What would you suggest for some good shark fishing. I need to get some pullage on my polls.


*bluefish*:fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Whiting, black drum, sheepshead, pompano, and flounder. wake me up!!!!!


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

BW is a hell of a nice store. going there for my bait and anything else from now on..


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

they are good at BW, especially the new one un Murrells Inlet, I work right there at The Home Depot and often spend my lunch breaks in there spending money.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks, if there is any frozen bait that u want, let me know and ill c if i can get it there


----------

